# HR10-250 Ethernet issues



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

Ran the Zipper with apparent success?

I do have a concern about my ethernet connection. While I can ping, telnet and ftp, when I ggo into my router and look to see what is attached I see nothing. Why is that?

Also, there's a module in TWP called "Screen". When I select it, I get the following:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
while executing
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any ideas on how to resolve or where to find thread on these is appreciated. I am running XP SP2.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

The TiVo will typically only show up on the router if you use DHCP and the router assigns an IP address. If you chose static IP during the Zipper install it is normal to not see any evidence in the router.

As for the TWP module, I zippered one of my TiVos a few weeks ago and have no such module, so I can't offer any advice.


----------



## technojunkie (Mar 15, 2000)

Thanks, at least now I can understand why it doesn't show up. I've been trying to get a MAC ID from the USB-Ethernet adapter but so far no such luck. It's not marked on the adapter.

As for the TWP module I definitely can find it in TWP folder but why it's not running correctly is where I need help.

Thanks again,


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

technojunkie said:


> Thanks, at least now I can understand why it doesn't show up. I've been trying to get a MAC ID from the USB-Ethernet adapter but so far no such luck. It's not marked on the adapter.
> 
> As for the TWP module I definitely can find it in TWP folder but why it's not running correctly is where I need help.
> 
> Thanks again,


If you're a Windows user and you want the MAC address for your Tivo:

Open a command prompt
Type "ping x.x.x.x" (but replace "x.x.x.x" with the IP address of your Tivo) and hit enter
Type "arp -a" and hit enter
You should now see the arp table, which should have the MAC address for your Tivo.


----------

